# LF: Foam repair kit for CW speakers



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey guys. A friend has a pair of Cerwin Vega VS 100's and has foam rot along the bottom of the speaker. I have never done a repair on one of these but I am very good at fixing anything that requires attention to detail. He wants a repair kit in red to keep the traditional look of the CW speakers. Anyone have some info to help me out? Thanks in advance... 


located in Canada

~cape


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Follow the instructions with attention to detail and accuracy and you won't go wrong.

http://www.simplyspeakers.com/speaker-repair-foam-edge-replacement-instructions.html


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks dude!!


----------

